# Ready made lofts?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there any place to buy a loft that's ready made? I see lots of chicken coops for sale on various websites but no pigeon lofts. Like this site with nice coops: http://www.cedargroveproducts.com/products/pet-structures/chicken/index.php


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I could turn that 8' x 18' Dog Kennel and Shed Combination in to a nice pigeon house. Those are nice!
It says call for price. I would probably need 7 more rebate checks for that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just to give you an idea how expensive those buildings are.......we've got a 4X4 chicken coop WITH an 8 ft run attached. It cost us $250 to build the whole thing. They're asking $750 and there's no run attached.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Is there any place to buy a loft that's ready made? I see lots of chicken coops for sale on various websites but no pigeon lofts. Like this site with nice coops: http://www.cedargroveproducts.com/products/pet-structures/chicken/index.php


Maybe I should fill this void....
I work with my dad and brothers in a home building business and many times i have considered some kind of pre-fabricated sheds and stuff to add to our business.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies 

Problem is I don't think I could build one myself, with my health problems. And I'm getting desperate with no place to put any birds outside, I won't be able to take in any more rescue birds that come my way. I've emailed some local pigeon clubs so maybe I can get a used one. It seems to me there would be a market for loft kits. I'd buy one


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

I had a site that sld ready made lofts, I recently deleted it. Search the webb, there are a few companies out there. I also know of one for sale, but it is in Suffolk, Va and would cost quite a bit to transport to Long Island. I will look for the web site and if I find it I will save it for you.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

1st Landing Lof said:


> I had a site that sld ready made lofts, I recently deleted it. Search the webb, there are a few companies out there. I also know of one for sale, but it is in Suffolk, Va and would cost quite a bit to transport to Long Island. I will look for the web site and if I find it I will save it for you.
> 
> Bill



Here's a guy that has stuff on Eggbid..............I tried his web site...http://www.brookdalelofts.com/Home_Page.php but don't see a link for the lofts he builds

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1208159901


He's in NY by the way.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Is there any place to buy a loft that's ready made? I see lots of chicken coops for sale on various websites but no pigeon lofts. Like this site with nice coops: http://www.cedargroveproducts.com/products/pet-structures/chicken/index.php


Go to http://www.terrybrooksloft.com then email him. Ask how much he wants for the small loft that he has for sale.

Bill


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Eeeek... I just saw the prices and I almost fainted.



Price Information 
6x6 Chicken Coop w/ Nest Area $999.00 
4x6 Chicken Coop $750.00 
6x10 Chicken Coop $1299.00 


I like this vent feature:









This design would be a great start just needing a few modification like an aviary and landing board with a trap. How many birds are you planning on raising/ keeping in the loft?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I work with my dad and brothers in a home building business and many times i have considered some kind of pre-fabricated sheds and stuff to add to our business.


I wish you lived in AZ. The worst part for me is the measuring and cutting of the wood.



> And I'm getting desperate with no place to put any birds outside


I need more room myself and a bigger patio. 



> I ended up building my own. It is a really nice, proud feeling when you build something that your pigeons enjoy.


So true, now I need a bigger one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, the coops on the cedar grove site are pricey but look well made and are very cute. I don't raise any birds, it would be for rescues only and include some that can't fly (I have one flightless right now) so a chicken ramp would work for them. They would not fly free so I wouldn't need a trap. I would have an attached aviary. I have 6 birds right now, don't know how many I could wind up with. 5 are in dog crates and one is in a pet carrier. I haven't had any luck finding local homes for birds 

Thanks for those links, I'll email them and see what I can find out.


----------

